# Had my contract renewed and then some.



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

I do the snow plowing and salting for the development that i live in. Its 90 or so houses. I only do the roads (about 5 miles or so) and am slowly picking up driveways (5 now). 
We had our annual budget meeting last week and i told them that i was raising my rate $2000.00 and that i would like to go to a two year contract (previously they would only do yearly). 
The first thing that happened was one guy stands up and says " I just want to say you have been doing an awesome job!!" then the hole room starts applauding for me  I was a little freaked out about applause for plowing! But that's kinda cool. 
So then the guy says we should renew for three years instead. So i said sure i'll go for that. That way i know i have a contract to fully pay off the truck and stuff. 
So everyone approved and they signed it.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Good for you that is cool.....


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

That's great! I just heard a similar story the other day about lawn service. It's not all bad everywhere I guess. You can't buy that kind of respect or recognition, you can only earn it, and it appears you have. Congrats!:salute:


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I guess the good guys do win sometimes....


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

nice job. What are you plowing that with. is it a condo plex or sub?


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

firelwn82 said:


> nice job. What are you plowing that with. is it a condo plex or sub?


I use an 04 F350 SC 4X4 w/5.4, it has a 8 /2 foot Western Pro Plus and I have a SnowEx 8000 spreader in the bed.
If you click on my website link I have a pic of the truck there.

No its not a condo or sub. Its a Housing developement. There are about 90 lots each are between 2-4 acres. My house is on 2 acres. All the roads in the developement are too narrow for the township to plow so we have to get it done privatly! When the guy that we had doing it before quite I put in a bid and won the contract and I have been doing ever since.

I built a 10X10X5 foot salt bin and I use my father's 76 Kubota L175 with a loader on it to fill the spreader.

Thanks for all the good words from all you guys!!!


----------

